# Bear just took a donkey!



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I was outside working on getting the bus loaded with the last of my stuff(how did I get this much stuff!) when I heard an awful racket. A donkey screaming and moving for a short distance and mixed with the frantic braying was a bear roaring. Then all the noise cut off. When the donkeys fight you hear the braying fade off into the distance. Also the noise was approaching the house. I was ready to grab my foolish teenage schnauzers that have the survival instincts of a fruit fly and run into the house but it stopped back in the brush.
I soooo want to go back there and look but I don't have a heavy enough caliber gun to stop a bear if it were to come after me. 
There is a large herd of feral donkeys here where I currently live. I keep water out for them. I constantly see donkeys, deer, turkeys and all manner of birds.
Did I mention these are 'wild' donkeys? Here are a couple lined up to be brushed 😂


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Like you, I would want to know what happened but leery of becoming bear poop. Wow!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You need to get a larger caliber gun now. The kill is near you and the bear will be coming back for days. not to mention the other animals the kill will bring in.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You need to get a larger caliber gun now. The kill is near you and the bear will be coming back for days. not to mention the other animals the kill will bring in.


I would tend to agree but I am in actual BFE. This is one of the most remote areas in the continental US. I'd have to order a gun then drive over an hour 1 way to go get it. By the time I could get one the bear will likely have moved on. 
I will be extra alert and the pups will not be left outside in their pen as I usually do when I'm having coffee first thing in the morning. 
Predators are not unusual here. Last fall I watched a mountain lion sit on a boulder near the creek bed just a short ways down from my place. It is rather startling to hear something make a kill so close. 
Jaguars have been spotted just over the border and are expected to be in this area again soon. Historically there were jaguars in south and west Texas. All the city folks moving out here to 'escape' are going to soil their tidy whiteys first time they spot one. Actually they may never spot one. As close as I can tell, the new people don't spot a fraction of the animals that I do.
This really is an excellent hunting area. I'm in a valley up in the mountains and it makes a natural corridor. Also I always keep the water trough full so it is a reliable source of water 
This is a common view off my front porch. Sometimes I have to go make them get up so I can back the truck up. Definitely going to miss this.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm assuming you live in south West Texas then? I didn't know the jaguars were that close. I thought they preferred the jungle of Mexico. 

I would get a large caliber gun too if I were you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have seen a cougar near Victoria, Texas. I had a bobcat farther up toward Houston than Victoria.

Never a dull moment.

I've been pondering where TexMex is. I think you're right about south West Texas. West of Ft. Stockton. South of Interstate 10.

Care to verify?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

TxMex said:


> I am in actual BFE.


If as you say, you live in BFE then you should already have a gun. If a bear has made a kill there once, he will not be moving on. He will stay as long as there is a food source. An old pawn shop 30-30 will kill any black bear that ever lived. Go get one. We don't want to be reading a post next week or next month, telling us about him getting one of your dogs. 

As for the Jaguars, if you are within one hundred miles of the Mexican border, then there are Jaguars in your area. You just haven't seen them yet. 

Do you have a neighbor who hunts? Anyone with hounds, would love to hear about a fresh kill.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We have seen a cougar near Victoria, Texas. I had a bobcat farther up toward Houston than Victoria.
> 
> Never a dull moment.
> 
> ...


I actually have a big cat at my place in east Texas. My son in law saw it but I didn't believe him. Then I saw the tracks and it was unmistakable. I even showed the game Warden and he confirmed. 

They were less than 150 feet from my house. Oh yeah, he got my daughter's rabbits too. She diy'd the cage and I told her it wouldn't hold. It didn't.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What is BFE?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> I'm assuming you live in south West Texas then? I didn't know the jaguars were that close. I thought they preferred the jungle of Mexico.
> 
> I would get a large caliber gun too if I were you.


There are game camera photos of Jaguars north of Tucson. I have not seen one, but I have seen their tracks on Mt. Lemon.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> What is BFE?


I'll sent you a PM.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> There are game camera photos of Jaguars north of Tucson. I have not seen one, but I have seen their tracks on Mt. Lemon.


I hope mine is not a Jaguar. Are the tracks any different than a cougar by chance?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> I hope mine is not a Jaguar. Are the tracks any different than a cougar by chance?


When you see a Jaguar track you won't mistake it for a Mt. Lion. They will be twice the size, and the stride will be longer. A large Mt. Lion will weigh 150 pounds, maybe 180 pounds. A large Jaguar will weigh 350 pounds, and eats hound dogs for snacks. They can kill a thousand pound steer, then move the body a mile if they feel the need to.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

TxMex said:


> I would tend to agree but I am in actual BFE. This is one of the most remote areas in the continental US. I'd have to order a gun then drive over an hour 1 way to go get it. By the time I could get one the bear will likely have moved on.
> I will be extra alert and the pups will not be left outside in their pen as I usually do when I'm having coffee first thing in the morning.
> Predators are not unusual here. Last fall I watched a mountain lion sit on a boulder near the creek bed just a short ways down from my place. It is rather startling to hear something make a kill so close.
> Jaguars have been spotted just over the border and are expected to be in this area again soon. Historically there were jaguars in south and west Texas. All the city folks moving out here to 'escape' are going to soil their tidy whiteys first time they spot one. Actually they may never spot one. As close as I can tell, the new people don't spot a fraction of the animals that I do.
> ...


What you have there is a predator feeding station.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> When you see a Jaguar track you won't mistake it for a Mt. Lion. They will be twice the size, and the stride will be longer. A large Mt. Lion will weigh 150 pounds, maybe 180 pounds. A large Jaguar will weigh 350 pounds, and eats hound dogs for snacks. They can kill a thousand pound steer, then move the body a mile if they feel the need to.


Wow, I don't realize they were that big. At least I know that's not what I have.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

guess your going gun shopping 

12ga Maverick 88 security holds 7 +1 slugs , hardly a better or cheaper dependable bear medicine than 1oz lead slugs


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I'm assuming you live in south West Texas then? I didn't know the jaguars were that close. I thought they preferred the jungle of Mexico.
> 
> I would get a large caliber gun too if I were you.


Very good guess!!! I am in a magnificent area of the Davis mountains between Ft Davis, Valentine and Marfa.
The jaguars are looking for wild areas. Mexico is pretty densely populated.



Alice In TX/MO said:


> We have seen a cougar near Victoria, Texas. I had a bobcat farther up toward Houston than Victoria.
> 
> Never a dull moment.
> 
> ...


Very close.....ok close in west Texas terms. I'm in the Davis mountains.
I've seen cougars all my life in northeast Texas. I'm moving back to my place there. Several years ago I followed one running along the creek in the bottom. Lot's of bobcats. One cheeky one kept posing for the game camera as he or she came to raid the pen for baby chicks. 


muleskinner2 said:


> If as you say, you live in BFE then you should already have a gun. If a bear has made a kill there once, he will not be moving on. He will stay as long as there is a food source. An old pawn shop 30-30 will kill any black bear that ever lived. Go get one. We don't want to be reading a post next week or next month, telling us about him getting one of your dogs.
> 
> As for the Jaguars, if you are within one hundred miles of the Mexican border, then there are Jaguars in your area. You just haven't seen them yet.
> 
> Do you have a neighbor who hunts? Anyone with hounds, would love to hear about a fresh kill.


Pawn shop? Neighbors? What are those?
I have this place sold. I sign the papers on Thursday.
I'm working on rebuilding my gun collection. Yes I have firearms..... I'm from Texas.


mreynolds said:


> I actually have a big cat at my place in east Texas. My son in law saw it but I didn't believe him. Then I saw the tracks and it was unmistakable. I even showed the game Warden and he confirmed.
> 
> They were less than 150 feet from my house. Oh yeah, he got my daughter's rabbits too. She diy'd the cage and I told her it wouldn't hold. It didn't.


Cougars have been in east Texas for forever. We have bears too. I've heard them referred to as cinnamon bears but I'm sure they are a black bear with a lightish coloring. They are really good at tearing the spinner off of deer feeders to get at the corn.



muleskinner2 said:


> What you have there is a predator feeding station.


Yes pretty much. The mama herd was up getting a drink a little bit ago. I had 5 Mama's with babies line up along the fence. I spaced them out so they wouldn't fight. Then I went down the line hand feeding the Mama's. 
There are other people in the area that spoil them so it isn't me that 'ruined' them.

Hmmm maybe instead of a horse and buggy I could get a donkey cart! I really will miss being around them.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Wow, I don't realize they were that big. At least I know that's not what I have.


There was a viral video not long ago of a jaguar killing an alligator and then swimming with it and dragging it up a steep bank. They are big and solid. Built more like a lion....very muscular.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> guess your going gun shopping
> 
> 12ga Maverick 88 security holds 7 +1 slugs , hardly a better or cheaper dependable bear medicine than 1oz lead slugs


Now that's a possibility. I hadn't thought of slugs. I might be able to get some of those. Thanks!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Winchester super-X 2 3/4 1oz 12ga at short distance they carry big energy and deep penetration they are my favorite slug they seem to run well in every thing I have used them in they finally had them at the store Saturday and I got several boxes , last fall they were in Very short supply

an 18 inch barrel shotgun is what is most commonly used by fishing guides in AK for bear medicine they get carried in bad bear territories in Canada.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I keep thinking of those poor donkeys. I have three (miniatures) remaining.

There are bobcats around (I've seen three here in 20 years - very elusive) and coyotes. I spotted one big one on its way from the back woods toward the house, probably heading to the chickens; it turned around when it saw me, but kept looking over its shoulder. Neighbors have told me about seeing bears on this road; thankfully, I've never seen one!

I think I'll stay on the East Coast, thank you very much.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

TxMex said:


> ......... in northeast Texas. I'm moving back to my place there.
> 
> I have this place sold. I sign the papers on Thursday.......


When are you moving back to your place in northeast Texas? Really soon I hope. 

I sure don't like the idea of bear kill remains being so close to your present residence now. Because that's going to attract other critters and once it's all gone doesn't mean the bear that killed it is going to take off. It has a grocery store at your place because of the remaining donkeys and deer that hang out there, so why move on?

Good luck with the packing and your move back to your other place and I hope there are no more unpleasant incidents with predators between now and the time you get moved.

.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TxMex said:


> Very good guess!!! I am in a magnificent area of the Davis mountains between Ft Davis, Valentine and Marfa.
> The jaguars are looking for wild areas. Mexico is pretty densely populated.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Paumon said:


> When are you moving back to your place in northeast Texas? Really soon I hope.
> 
> I sure don't like the idea of bear kill remains being so close to your present residence now. Because that's going to attract other critters and once it's all gone doesn't mean the bear that killed it is going to take off. It has a grocery store at your place because of the remaining donkeys and deer that hang out there, so why move on?
> 
> ...


I will either be there this weekend briefly or in about 3 weeks. I have a wedding to attend in Mexico or I'd just be heading that way. Then I have a wedding in east Texas to attend next month! I hope this sort of thing isn't contagious 😉
I am wanting to look at a shipping container house a fella has for sale is the reason I may move part of my stuff now. It's going to take 3 trips! I need fewer trailers 🤣😁
There are literally hundreds of donkeys here. The bears and mountain lions won't kill them out any time soon. I would feel bad about the donkey but the bear has to eat too. I see so many amazing animals out here. Often they aren't afraid of people because they don't come in contact with many. 
This is one of my whiny asses 😁. One if them figured out how to whine to beg for treats and some of the others figured out how. When I have more than one outside it is hilarious!
I keep having to shove her out of the way to get anything done. I don't have time to brush her right now.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

When I say east Texas I mean northeast Texas. South of there is down around Houston 😁
I grew up in NE Texas and everyone has always referred to it that way. 
We had a lot of species that lived there before fireants moved in. Horn toads, quail, the road runners have recovered some but for years you didn't see any, a lot fewer rabbits.... anything that dwells on the ground and can't get away from those awful things! Seems like there were turkeys closer to Texarkana but we didn't ever see any on our place.
After I get poaching stopped again I ought to see how many acres they require to do a turkey release.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TxMex said:


> When I say east Texas I mean northeast Texas. South of there is down around Houston 😁
> I grew up in NE Texas and everyone has always referred to it that way.
> We had a lot of species that lived there before fireants moved in. Horn toads, quail, the road runners have recovered some but for years you didn't see any, a lot fewer rabbits.... anything that dwells on the ground and can't get away from those awful things! Seems like there were turkeys closer to Texarkana but we didn't ever see any on our place.
> After I get poaching stopped again I ought to see how many acres they require to do a turkey release.


When you said bear I figured you meant NE Texas. You would think there would be bears in the piney woods or they big thicket. You're more likely to see Bigfoot than a bear here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A lot of people don't see the wildlife because they don't look for it. My neighbor never notices the deer tracks through her yard. I see them quite often.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> When you said bear I figured you meant NE Texas. You would think there would be bears in the piney woods or they big thicket. You're more likely to see Bigfoot than a bear here.


I am currently in SW Texas in the remite Davis mountains. Will be moving back to east Texas (NE) in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> When you see a Jaguar track you won't mistake it for a Mt. Lion. They will be twice the size, and the stride will be longer. A large Mt. Lion will weigh 150 pounds, maybe 180 pounds. A large Jaguar will weigh 350 pounds, and eats hound dogs for snacks. They can kill a thousand pound steer, then move the body a mile if they feel the need to.


[[[ ]]]
I don't know abut jaguar, but here in the far north, this one went well over 150 pounds... I guess the difference is location, location...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Those big cats freak me out! 
There is a bobcat or lynx who has made plenty of tracks in the snow in the forest that is between us and the neighbors. It ate 7 of the neighbors chickens in October. Not real fond of it either. I've seen it a couple times and it isn't really that afraid of me. I have to shout a lot to get it to run off.
eeeeeeeee
the claws! 
there are black bear around, we've seen the scat. Not real interested in running into them either. 
But I will deal because I am also not interested in moving back to the city.
Sometimes I think of carrying something with me outside, but I am not sure what would be best. I am a novice and definitely could stand to practice.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

In the 'Zarks, we have bears, cougars, bobcats, raccoons, snakes... 

Wouldn't have believed the cougar if I hadn't seen it with my own two eyes. Their vocalizations are creepy. If I'm out walking and smell a "giant litter box" smell, I become super wary, and beat feet to a safer location.

Fortunately, the LGDs seem to keep the majority of the predators at bay. Nothing to be done about the snakes, and I don't really mind them unless they are raiding my hen house.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Pony said:


> In the 'Zarks, we have bears, cougars, bobcats, raccoons, snakes...
> 
> Wouldn't have believed the cougar if I hadn't seen it with my own two eyes. Their vocalizations are creepy. If I'm out walking and smell a "giant litter box" smell, I become super wary, and beat feet to a safer location.
> 
> Fortunately, the LGDs seem to keep the majority of the predators at bay. Nothing to be done about the snakes, and I don't really mind them unless they are raiding my hen house.


It's a little pricey but I keep snakes out of the hen house by using hardware cloth instead of chicken wire. The only snake that can get in is smaller than 1/4" and if he does the snake will get ate instead.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Those big cats freak me out!
> There is a bobcat or lynx who has made plenty of tracks in the snow in the forest that is between us and the neighbors. It ate 7 of the neighbors chickens in October. Not real fond of it either. I've seen it a couple times and it isn't really that afraid of me. I have to shout a lot to get it to run off.
> eeeeeeeee
> the claws!
> ...


Then you should practice. If possible get a woman to work with you. There are some adjustments that work better for women. 
I've been shooting since I was little. My ex is a gunsmith and good enough that he sights in guns for people. I outshoot him. 
I'm on medications for my new kidney transplant that cause me to shake some. I really need to do some target shooting and see how this will affect me. I normally shoot a very tight pattern so I'm hoping that it will still be acceptable if a bit looser.
If you are carrying a pistol rather than a long gun try out different holster positions. I prefer a cross draw. Part of the reason for that is how I work the slide on a semi auto. My ex taught me to draw the pistol then pull the slide back. That is really awkward for me. A girlfriend showed me to draw, keep it close to my body and use my left hand to push the slide back. Much faster and easier!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> [[[ ]]]
> I don't know abut jaguar, but here in the far north, this one went well over 150 pounds... I guess the difference is location, location...
> 
> View attachment 106765


Down here in the desert, they don't tend to get that big. I suspect it has something to do with the heat.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

muleskinner2 said:


> Down here in the desert, they don't tend to get that big. I suspect it has something to do with the heat.


Yes, something to do with different temperatures, and also up here in the north country they get really a lot of salmon and other seafoods in their diets, which they relish and it does help pack on more size and weight.

.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Paumon said:


> Yes, something to do with different temperatures, and also up here in the north country they get really a lot of salmon and other seafoods in their diets, which they relish and it does help pack on more size and weight.
> 
> .


Note to self: NO MORE FISH.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Those big cats freak me out!
> There is a bobcat or lynx who has made plenty of tracks in the snow in the forest that is between us and the neighbors. It ate 7 of the neighbors chickens in October. Not real fond of it either. I've seen it a couple times and it isn't really that afraid of me. I have to shout a lot to get it to run off.
> eeeeeeeee
> the claws!
> ...



If you are in bear or cougar country you should carry a gun and know how to use it. A shotgun loaded with buckshot or slugs will do the job but it's kinda hard to carry and do other chores. A handgun of at least 357 caliber will also do the job. I prefer the simplicity and reliability of a revolver. I practice with light rounds I load myself (158 grain semi-wadcutter and 5 grains of 700X). Very little recoil so I can practice as much as I want. I use 125 grain bullets and max powder loads if I want to do some serious damage. You should fire a few of the powerful loads without hearing protection just so you know what to expect and can get off a second shot if necessary. 

I keep my revolver loaded and no kids have access. The first round is one of my light target loads in case I just want to make noise and scare something away. The other 5 are high power. One night I got up to investigate a noise at the bird feeders. I cocked the hammer before I opened the door but there was nothing out there. I let the hammer down and headed back to bed but the noise repeated itself before I got there. I cocked the hammer and opened the door but again nothing there. I decided, in my half asleep state, to fire a round into the ground just to make noise. The report was shattering and the flame shot 6 feet out the end of the barrel. Definitely woke me the rest of the way up.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> A lot of people don't see the wildlife because they don't look for it. My neighbor never notices the deer tracks through her yard. I see them quite often.


My most recent deer track sighting was right through my garlic bed. 🤬

I replanted the cloves, cussing a blue streak the whole time. Got no use for those lousy cervidae...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

BFE, a placed near Egypt Tx lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pony said:


> My most recent deer track sighting was right through my garlic bed. 🤬
> 
> I replanted the cloves, cussing a blue streak the whole time. Got no use for those lousy cervidae...


I would have a use for them if there was a safe way to procure one. 

These girls (all 3 are does, or at least did not grow antlers) like my daughter's raised flower bed. I have several trail cam pictures of them standing in it.


----------



## spambedamned (11 mo ago)

TxMex said:


> I was outside working on getting the bus loaded with the last of my stuff(how did I get this much stuff!) when I heard an awful racket. A donkey screaming and moving for a short distance and mixed with the frantic braying was a bear roaring. Then all the noise cut off. When the donkeys fight you hear the braying fade off into the distance. Also the noise was approaching the house. I was ready to grab my foolish teenage schnauzers that have the survival instincts of a fruit fly and run into the house but it stopped back in the brush.
> I soooo want to go back there and look but I don't have a heavy enough caliber gun to stop a bear if it were to come after me.
> There is a large herd of feral donkeys here where I currently live. I keep water out for them. I constantly see donkeys, deer, turkeys and all manner of birds.
> Did I mention these are 'wild' donkeys? Here are a couple lined up to be brushed 😂
> ...


Have you gone to look at what happened yet?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

54metalman said:


> Have you gone to look at what happened yet?


No but mostly because I have been working my tail end off trying to get everything packed and into the bus.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

TxMex said:


> No but mostly because I have been working my tail end off trying to get everything packed and into the bus.


Ok, so how about a picture of this bus?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> Ok, so how about a picture of this bus?


Towing my truck behind it in this picture.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have been through Egypt, Texas, a couple of times.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Personally I wouldn't worry about the black bears. I would be worried about them attacking the vegetable/fruit gardens and your other smaller critters. If it was a grizzly or brown bear, then yes worry! BTW, it's considered illegal to kill black bears in Texas from what I was told due to their rarity but not illegal to shoot a mountain lion.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> Personally I wouldn't worry about the black bears.


Black bears attack more people every year than Grizzlies.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> Black bears attack more people every year than Grizzlies.


I agree. Here in MO/AR area, we have lots of black bears, and I would not mess around with them.

Fortunately, my LGDs keep them away.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't worry about the black bears. === post #46=====
I'm sure from the prospective of being in Kansas, there are likely very few bears, and since they are not common, sightings are likely extremely rare... Up here it is a FAR differnt story... 

Black bears attack more people every year than Grizzlies. === post #47====
This is true... It will seem a bigger percentage of black bear attacks are less severe than with grizzlies.. However none the less lethal potential... You can crunch the numbers of attacks, severity and such all day long to conclude it isn't a worry... Maybe not in your area... Whether a bear comes at you, or just doesn't immediately run... You DO NOT EVER want to be in that situation... Been there, done that...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have decided that the LGDs need help. I'm calling The Hulk for bear control!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmmm, human vs donkey eating bear.... Yeah, I wouldn't want to be on the wrong side of that wrestling match.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> Black bears attack more people every year than Grizzlies.


I'm gonna go out and disagree with you on that. I have friends who hunt black bears every year with dogs. They tell me the bears almost never hurt people out in the wild. I can post hundreds of posts that disagree with you on that. Here's one: Are Black Bears Dangerous? Map of Black Bear Attacks Since 2011 they do tell me the bears can and will injure dogs if they can catch them on the ground.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> I'm gonna go out and disagree with you on that. I have friends who hunt black bears every year with dogs. They tell me the bears almost never hurt people out in the wild. I can post hundreds of posts that disagree with you on that. Here's one: Are Black Bears Dangerous? Map of Black Bear Attacks Since 2011 they do tell me the bears can and will injure dogs if they can catch them on the ground.


It's a free country, disagree all you like. I grew up in Michigan, we had milk cows with scars from bears. My mother got chased by them while picking berries. They are number two for attacks on humans, white tailed deer are number one.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've almost been trampled when I shook the feed bucket.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

It's a shame you can't take them with you when you move.

White tailed deer attack more humans every year than all bears combined. And they sometimes kill people. Don't get between a buck and his girlfriend during rut.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I know!!!! I am going to miss them and the donkeys sooo much!!
The last couple of days the mamas in the area have brought by their babies. They got treats and scratches.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

You are going to hate me for this, but feral burro makes great jerky.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> You are going to hate me for this, but feral burro makes great jerky.


If I'm hungry it makes good jerky, roast, cutlets, etc. However I'd probably eat turkey first. Wild turkey is good eating. Especially corn fed turkey


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

TxMex, earlier you said you could brush them. OK. How in the world did you get them to allow you to touch them?!?!?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Terri said:


> TxMex, earlier you said you could brush them. OK. How in the world did you get them to allow you to touch them?!?!?


There aren't many people in the area but of the ones there are, quite a few of them feed and water the wildlife. Donkeys are excellent opportunists. There are generations that have been raised depending on humans for water and to a lesser degree food. Humans being humans we want to hand feed them. 
Then there's me that they discovered will give butt scratchies. Before I put up the electric fence in an attempt to grow a flower or two, whenever I was outside donkeys would trot up to me and turn their backside towards me 😂
Here's some waiting in line to be groomed.
Miss Eyebrows and her buddy at my door wanting treats.
One of my whiny asses caught me out at the garden for a brushing. I wore an apron so I had somewhere to put my brush, comb and treats.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It must be hard to leave them. It sounds like you really enjoyed their company.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> It must be hard to leave them. It sounds like you really enjoyed their company.


Very much so. I wouldn't be moving if it wasn't necessary. I have to have access to medical. I can literally fly from Mexico to a major US city for medical care cheaper and faster than from the Davis mountains of west Texas. It's a hard 3 hour drive to the nearest airport and an 8 hour road trip to the nearest transplant hospital from there.... at 80 mph.








Last winter we were at the end of a 2 year drought. There was nothing for them to eat so I bought and fed hay. I had large groups come by at different times of the day. They will fight over feed. I have a shepherds crook. I have never threatened any of them with it but they respect it. It allows me to spread everyone out so they will eat in peace. Fortunately the drought ended last summer.
Here's one of the herds from that time


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I weep for your loss. I know it's necessary and I know it has to hurt to leave your little bit of paradise.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

TxMex said:


> Now that's a possibility. I hadn't thought of slugs. I might be able to get some of those. Thanks!


..............All the Slugs are in Austin............you can track them by following their slime trail !!! , fordy


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Ted said.... I'm gonna go out and disagree with you on that. I have friends who hunt black bears every year with dogs. 
--- ---
Two things here... I don't imagine you have many bears in Kansas.. My friends there for there entire lives have never seen a bear anywhere in the state... No, they are not condo dwellers.. They farm.. Bears may respond to "****" the first time... But rarely the second... 

You don't say where your friends hunt.... But the big thing is they use bear dogs.. Hunting bears with dogs is the best thing that can happen to bears.. It keeps bears VERY wary of dogs and humans.. 

Like the saying goes ...a fed bear is a dead bear... Well, an embolden bear is slated for the same fate... eventually.... Been there, seen that... have had to "take care of business"...


----------

